
Computer Literacy in a “Post-PC World” - allenc
http://allenc.com/2015/12/computer-literacy-post-pc-world/
======
ctstover
I thought this was going to have something to do with the once popular
magazine "PC World". As for "literacy" in the world of emoji, and in the case
of this article, really-light-gray text on white background, that is being
phased out for future generations of donkey island slaves.¹

¹See that Pinokio reference is a meta-joke about literacy.

